# Street Racing



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

There's some action out there today! tell some of your stories...? Beat a gsr n mine! wooohoo


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i will race any one who wants to come to WA for 1k or more.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> i will race any one who wants to come to WA for 1k or more.


 what do you have?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Oh yeah? I should bring my Dad's Audi S6. See you later man! 1k GONE. But hey, thats a LONG way away.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

An S6? come on man. Those things are REALLY nice cars, but face it, aren't built for racing. My car stock could have taken one of those out. Yes it has 340 hp, but it also weighs over 2 tons. I wouldn't talk that much smack with a car not as fast as you think it is.

Edit: Marc, what do you have again?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> An S6? come on man. Those things are REALLY nice cars, but face it, aren't built for racing. My car stock could have taken one of those out. Yes it has 340 hp, but it also weighs over 2 tons. I wouldn't talk that much smack with a car not as fast as you think it is.
> 
> Edit: Marc, what do you have again?


 I dunno. This was shipped shraight from Europe, with all the high performance option. I KILL kids with suped up integras and civics In toronto. NO A PROBLEM. But maybe your car is faster but the first hard corning that comes into play your dead, NOTHING being european engineering. But hell I drive an Alero and You'd massacre that. UNtil I get my s4......


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tegs and civics no doubt you would kill them, especially after they gave up after an AWD launch. Also, stock my car pulled .88 on the skidpad, where as your dads audi pulled .86. I also have added subframe connectors, strut brace, lower control arms, and QA1 shocks...so I think I would fair very pretty well.

Edit: I also have new rims and tires I forgot to mention, 275/35/17 on 17x9.5 in the front and 315/40/17 on 17x11'sin the back.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Well your car sounds like a warpig!(thats a good thing). What kind of car is it? Is it an actual stock car, Cause now wonder! Those cars are fast as sh*t!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Tegs and civics no doubt you would kill them, especially after they gave up after an AWD launch. Also, stock my car pulled .88 on the skidpad, where as your dads audi pulled .86. I also have added subframe connectors, strut brace, lower control arms, and QA1 shocks...so I think I would fair very pretty well.
> 
> Edit: I also have new rims and tires I forgot to mention, 275/35/17 on 17x9.5 in the front and 315/40/17 on 17x11'sin the back.


 _*knowledge wooshing over my head*_


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Tegs and civics no doubt you would kill them, especially after they gave up after an AWD launch. Also, stock my car pulled .88 on the skidpad, where as your dads audi pulled .86. I also have added subframe connectors, strut brace, lower control arms, and QA1 shocks...so I think I would fair very pretty well.
> ...










you ain;t the only one..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Come on down to cali. some good racing down here.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i would, but i would borrow my friends mercedes SL600 with the V12


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

guys if u wanna win.. equip your cars with a NOS system


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

nos kicks ass, but nothing beats sheer stock horsepower,


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

jimbo said:


> nos kicks ass, but nothing beats sheer stock horsepower,


 Tis true. 
but nos is the sheit. The first time I ran it on my stang I looked back to see black smoke shooting out of the pipes which actually was carbin buildup on the pistons and since then it never ran better.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I race...anyone wanna try my VW? 
Here's a pic:


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

hays98 said:


> marcc420 said:
> 
> 
> > i will race any one who wants to come to WA for 1k or more.
> ...


 straight drag 69 firebird with bult 400 on the bottle with all the good sh*t ant no f***ing civic









i also have a 70 se challinger with a 440 but gana be a while till i'm done with it


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> I race...anyone wanna try my VW?
> Here's a pic:

















np where you at?


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

I registered to this site to for this. What kind of car do you have that your ready to run for 1k? Im in NY, where are you again? I might be interested in that offer if your anywhere local.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

Ghost410 said:


> I registered to this site to for this. What kind of car do you have that your ready to run for 1k? Im in NY, where are you again? I might be interested in that offer if your anywhere local.


 washington state.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I posted a pic of my car, now do you [email protected] have enough balls to post pics of yours??? I may be up for some money runs im in Queens.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

here you go "[email protected]"


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> np where you at?


Oh my lord, that white trash mobile better be putting out some serious power to give me a run, i clean up on most camaros, novas and other similar white trash cars all day. You better have serious money under that hood to laugh like you do. Any timeslips of that of log of sh*t? I wouldnt race that car simply because it looks so terrible. Get a paint job. hahaha oh man you had the nerve to laugh. Where's the ET's and MPH's??


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

you know nuthing of cars my 700hp vs your pfff 300 squrls ahhhhhahahaha


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> you know nuthing of cars my 700hp vs your pfff 300 squrls ahhhhhahahaha


700? Your gonna need more power from that heavy lunk of steel to take me out. 300 squirrels? Cute joke, you have no clue what you are talking about. ET and MPH??? 
That isnt the average volswagen youre looking at up there. You have the same attitude as all these hick ******** i embarass at the track and on the highway. NHRA gives respect and backs import drags, time for all the die hard muscle car guys to give respect, if i have to smoke them one car at a time. But seriously, im pretty sure i can give you a run for your money if you indeed make 700 on the bottle. Quit being ignorant. 
Oh and i know nothing of cars?? Please any retard hick can make a big block fast. I have forgotten more about tuning cars then you will ever know. My car runs a fully programmable stand alone engine management which i installed and tune myself. This isnt monkey games like slapping a bottle on a big block. My car is street legal as well. And what happens when your bottle empties out, haha.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

All show, not to much go. I can kick the sh*t outta most non-modified cars, but I'll f*ck around with anything, porches are fun, till all I can see is tail lights









It's getting rebuilt this winter though, gonna stick with a v-6 and try for 400 horsepower, bullet proof windows (blew front window out with subs) and dynomatting the complete interior of the car.


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice car Marc420. How big of a shot you spray?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Lets see a pic of that motor.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> marcc420 said:
> 
> 
> > you know nuthing of cars my 700hp vs your pfff 300 squrls ahhhhhahahaha
> ...


 come up here and we will see. thats all i can say other then you ant sh*t.....


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> come up here and we will see. thats all i can say other then you ant sh*t.....


 That's the kind of response i expected from someone like you. Right, im gonna come up to washington state to run some beat up POS. Youre just a talker, you arent even worth my time.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

ive never been to a race thing, but i beat many imports in my 318 dakota off the redlight.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> marcc420 said:
> 
> 
> > come up here and we will see. thats all i can say other then you ant sh*t.....
> ...


 well your time must not be worth mutch if your siting there arguing on the internet when you could be watching the fast and the furious for like the hundreth time


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> well your time must not be worth mutch if your siting there arguing on the internet when you could be watching the fast and the furious for like the hundreth time


 Was that supposed to be funny? Corny.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> ive never been to a race thing, but i beat many imports in my 318 dakota off the redlight.


 I doubt the engine bay of those imports was filled with this:


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

heres my car. and i love it. not bad for a 16 year olds first car


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

nycvr6 >>> Nice Turbo VR6.

I wish I would have taken my 2.0 turbo 16v Rabbit to the track before sold it.
Alot of blood and sweat went into building that thing.
I used to run around on Friday Nights and rip up everything, especially the V8's.
SOME people just don't realize that you need to look at horsepower to weight ratios. The car looked like crap from the outside. I had no AC,heat,radio,passenger seat,etc. nothing at all from the front seats back. Euro bumpers, and all the lightweight tricks. I could pick up the rear of the car by myself.

I miss that car so bad, oh well, an R32 will be in my driveway oneday.

I sold a 350 Horsepower V8 Fiero to build that rabbit. Just from my seat of the pants dyno, the Rabbit would have ate the Fiero if they would have ever been able to race against each other.

You ever dyno your VR ?

Sorry to Babble........


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Andrew said:


> nycvr6 >>> Nice Turbo VR6.
> 
> I wish I would have taken my 2.0 turbo 16v Rabbit to the track before sold it.
> Alot of blood and sweat went into building that thing.
> ...


 Thanks! And im glad to see some people realize that power to weight plays the biggest role. Oh well there are ignorant people everywhere. You had a 2.0 16V rabbit? Nice! The car has been to the track and the dyno, but i dont want to post any #'s in here with sh*t talkers like marcc420 around. After all his car is probably the fastest car to ever hit pavement.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Heres my car, 1994 Trans Am GT.








Nyc I have a couple of freinds with some pretty quick VR6's too. What kind of numbers (hp/Tq/ET) are you putting down? My car isn't TOO quick right now, it's barley scratching 12's but by next spring it will be scratching 11's, no N20, no boost, no stroker, all motor (I allready have the mods sitting in my basement). I have a feeling your car is a bit quicker though.

Edit: I just saw you don't want to post some numbers thats cool, you can PM me if you ever want to share.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Tegs and civics no doubt you would kill them, especially after they gave up after an AWD launch. Also, stock my car pulled .88 on the skidpad, where as your dads audi pulled .86. I also have added subframe connectors, strut brace, lower control arms, and QA1 shocks...so I think I would fair very pretty well.
> 
> Edit: I also have new rims and tires I forgot to mention, 275/35/17 on 17x9.5 in the front and 315/40/17 on 17x11'sin the back.










u sure you can kill tegs.....


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

tinyteeth said:


> ive never been to a race thing, but i beat many imports in my 318 dakota off the redlight.


 of course.. you have 100 horses and more cylinders than them! DOMestics just eats Gas and $$$$$$$


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

all i can say is


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

heres my rice eater 14,000 if anyone wants it email me


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

hahaha, yeah piss on imports...and vipers. my friend pissed in my neigbors viper last year. he left the top down hahaha.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mmmike247 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Tegs and civics no doubt you would kill them, especially after they gave up after an AWD launch. Also, stock my car pulled .88 on the skidpad, where as your dads audi pulled .86. I also have added subframe connectors, strut brace, lower control arms, and QA1 shocks...so I think I would fair very pretty well.
> ...


 yeah, it wouldn't be too hard for either mine or his fathers car to take down a teg.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> all i can say is


 YES


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

garybusey said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > An S6? come on man. Those things are REALLY nice cars, but face it, aren't built for racing. My car stock could have taken one of those out. Yes it has 340 hp, but it also weighs over 2 tons. I wouldn't talk that much smack with a car not as fast as you think it is.
> ...


Where do you guys live again??? Not Cali I presume..







A sleeper Honda would leave you guys in awww.. Trust me..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I have never lost to an import when I had my stang. 
MTX1...nice car. What does she run??


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is my Toy.... You just can argue with the pure power that the good old american V8 Makes. Then you stap on..... ohhhh lets say a Turbocharger.














The Car pulls to the moon and beyond....
I just wish I could find a set of Drag Radials that would work on 18" rims.... ohh well.....


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> Here is my Toy.... You just can argue with the pure power that the good old american V8 Makes. Then you stap on..... ohhhh lets say a Turbocharger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice! Dynos, track times??


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

kawi ryder said:


> I have never lost to an import when I had my stang.
> MTX1...nice car. What does she run??


 You just may have never run into a fast one. How fast exactly was this stang? Because i bet i know a shitload of imports that could have whooped up on you, possibly me depending how fast you are. In no way do i think my car is the fastest thing around like that Marc fool, but i know what fast is and i give props where props are due. Bottom line.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

No Slips as of yet..... Hoping to get it to the track real soon. I had some head gasket problems that I just fixed. Im taking it to the Dyno Thurday-ish and hoping to put out around 400 to the wheels with low boost. Ill turn the boost up more as I get braver...


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> A sleep Honda would leave you guys in awww.. Trust me..


 Exactly!! Some ignorant people think that everyone who races an import is like the majority of piece of crap rice boxes out there on the street giving people like me and fellow import draggers a bad name. There are real deal import drag cars out there making a big name for themselves. There are plenty of hondas and what not making more power per cylinder than most big block guys can only dream of. My idea of real import drag racing is not bolt on parts. It's custom fabrication, stand alone fully programmible engine management, it power to weight, etc... You guys are taking me for some ricer fool, you need to wake up and smell the coffee...I know what im talking about.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

TonyTurbo29 said:


> No Slips as of yet..... Hoping to get it to the track real soon. I had some head gasket problems that I just fixed. Im taking it to the Dyno Thurday-ish and hoping to put out around 400 to the wheels with low boost. Ill turn the boost up more as I get braver...


 Very nice! 400 whp on low boost would be real sweet. Be careful with the rear, my friend used to grenade those things like nothing on his NA 12 sec stang GT, of course he was pulling 1.5-1.6 60 ft's.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i have never run my car yet just lot of import eating...i used to go to the drags every friday and watch and i have seen a shitload of imports get beat and not one of them win...so maybe there is some sort of underground import racing team that no one with american muscle has heard about but i highly doubt it...leave the grocery fuel economy cars for the old ladies but leave the v8s for the racing...if those import engines have so much power then why dont they put them in dragsters? hrmmm thats kinda odd...why dont they use 4 bangers all souped up for the circle tracks? hrrmmmm what your doing with the 4 banger is making a castle on a outhouse foundation...its not reliable when you get all that power out of it...but when u have a v8 with alot of power its not stressing the engine like you are on your grocery getter. so keep on pileing those big wings on the back and those ground effects making it look like a plane but in reality...bigger the engine the more reliable power you get. argue all u want and keep watching fast a furious. and the reason i have never run my car is because at our tracks u have to be 18 to run well everytime i went i wasnt 18 and about 2 weeks after i turned 18 i lost my license for speeding but when i get it back i will scan some timeslips for ya if u would like =) and thanks for all the compliments


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

how bout pure HP. screw u guys talking bout ur lil 8 and 6 cyl. and the joke 4cyl (i cant belive honda still has them). try a Mercedes SL600 V12


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

yup the bigger the engine the more reliable power you get...we got a machine at work with a detroit 12 cylinder diesel with 2 turbos and 2 superchargers...running about 1000 hp but its a huge machine but that f*cker turns wheels like 2 car lengths high


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

well considering i spent 16000 for my truck, its not bad for bone stock. if i spent the same amount fixing up that truck as some people, id have alot more fun.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

pickups are damn fun, my friend has an F250 with a 460 V8 with dual flowmasters. thats things fast


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is the deal.... At this point, The domestic cars, the v8's, have the imports beat hands down. There are no imports car running mid to low 7, none running 6's, and there sure is hell are none running 5's like some of the Alcohol funny cars are.

However, it is wrong to lump all "Ricers" into one catagory. There are two very distinguishable groups. Group one is 90% of the cars out there. The Hondas, Saturns, Eagles, Mitsubishi's, and what not that do nothing more than add stickers, a 3" muffler, and take the frint hub caps off. They couldn't hit the 15's if their life depended on it.

Group two is the imports that are running about with full, large exhaust to match the large muffler. The ones that have to use them for performance more than sound.

Also, When Im racing I don't want to hear any crap about how my car is inefficent if I just pulled on you like you were in reverse. Who gives a rats ass?? Saying that you produce more HP per Cubic Inch don't mean crap. Is it impressive?? Yes. But im not an engineer so I don't care.

However, I would never in a million years look over at import and just shrugg it off. They always require a second look to group them. Some you can tell are group ones, others are group two.

The main car that I don't ever underestimate is the DSM. That being the Lasers, Talons, and Eclipse's with the 2.0L DOHC. With all wheel drive and a Turbo... They can get damn fast for not much money. I have seen a countless number of these car go deep into the 13's with nothing more than a boost controller and a 3" exhaust.
One of my friend has one that will soon be in the 10's.

So I guess what Im saying it anything can be fast if you put the right parts and money into it. But don't piss and moan and handicap the other car if your looking for who is the fastest.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

tony where do u put my car? scroll up the pics there somewhere


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

nycvr6 said:


> kawi ryder said:
> 
> 
> > I have never lost to an import when I had my stang.
> ...


 i dont think its the fastist thing around i know it is fool.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't know.... It's one of those things I would have to hear/see in person.

Just from looking at the Pix, I would not even look at your car as a race unless you did something to iniate it. Such as revv the engine or bark the tires at me.
I don't know what engine is in there but I know the Lexus inline 6 can be a torque monster. Turbo, Juice, or Supercharger.... They can sneak up on you. Hell Ive even seen a Supra motor in an IS300. That was a damn cool car.....

It all depends so I would not put you anywhere.


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> i dont think its the fastist thing around i know it is fool.


I think you have been smoking to much of your Avatar........
There is always someone who is faster period. Hell, Even John Force who has filled rooms with funny car trophies,.... looses....


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

yes i know my car is not the fastist but nycvr6 is a c*ck and thinks his car is the sh*t just another import....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Tony, there is a top fuel integra with a 4.5 L 4cyl. running 5's currently.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

eh, not all import drivers are asswipes.. hahah.. well.. not me.. ima drivin 92 supra - inline 6 cylinder turbocharged..couple mods.. and running at 12 psi... i dont care who pulls up next to me.... its not worth the $2000 -30 day impound and the fines, etc, etc, etc for street racing... 
what i think is stupid is................. some idiot in his 130hp car with $200 worth of stickers on it..







.. and the guys that pull up and rev like hell and all i hear is muffler noise... hate that crap.. i know- there are a couple civics/tegs that are decent.. but.. come on... if i spent as much money as those guys did on their 130hp car.. i'd be doin 10's and 9's at the strip.. and what the hell.. can't they tune anything else cept honda/acura?







guess not.. as for those "white trash" cars.. stangs/vettes/etc... some of em are badass.. i'll admit... i love the sound of a tuned domestic... and the blow off valves from the TUNED imports...... WHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!

i wished peeps would stop sportin stickers.. lol.. a "mugen" sticker does not belong on a toyota and a "GTR" does not belong on an integra..








plus.... someone needs to explain to some of these guys that sticker does not boost horsepower and torque..


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> i have seen a shitload of imports get beat and not one of them win...so maybe there is some sort of underground import racing team that no one with american muscle has heard about but i highly doubt it...leave the grocery fuel economy cars for the old ladies but leave the v8s for the racing


 I hear that sh*t all the time but have never seen a fast import on the streets. Last time I was at the track a guy showed up with his civic on the trailor. It had everything you could do to an import down to the plexiglass windows. I asked him what it runs and he said 15s . I







at him and he said j/k it runs 10s. So I watched this guy run 15s all night long. It was the funniets thing.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

LOL ya ppl always lie about what times they run i dont trust nobody unless i see the slips


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I got 1 muscle car and 1 import, a 74 vette and 02 WRX. Both are heavily modified. Here's a pic of the vette.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

74ray said:


> I got 1 muscle car and 1 import, a 74 vette and 02 WRX. Both are heavily modified. Here's a pic of the vette.


 don't lie ray ..your car is the one across the street...nice saturn...









love your vette..very cherry..







nice rallies


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Unfortunately it's needs more work, I bought it as a total pos about 4 years ago, the tranny and interior still needs to be replaced.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Street racing is bad, track racing is good.
i lost 3 friends from street racing. any one who dose it should go to jail for atpted murder, and lose their car, and there drivers lisc for 2 years.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> Street racing is bad, track racing is good.
> i lost 3 friends from street racing. any one who dose it should go to jail for atpted murder, and lose their car, and there drivers lisc for 2 years.


 how did you lose them? did a street racer run over them? or where they driving/passengers if driving they where aperintly real good pff if passenger they where prity stupid to be driving with some one that was a dumb ass and well ppl die on the track to so pffffffffff


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

street racing is FUN and NICE


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Street racing is bad, track racing is good.
> ...


 Uh yea they do. But its ment to blow steam and vent and race f*cking f****t. Street racing is illgeal because the DUMB f*cking kids who do it, kill people, kill kids, and kill them selfs. 
SEE THATS MY POINT. You didnt even THINK about other people you just said "well ppl die on the track to so pffffffffff" yes but there is not a two year old playing with his toys, on the race track while some dumb f*ck who just bought a car 6 months ago, is racing it in a 25 MPH zone and kills him now is there?
You sir, are a evil worthless person. And i wish the worst to happen to you, and i hope some street racing truck driver plows into your house, then lets see how you f*cking feel. Dip sh*t.

People theses days dont give a sh*t untill some thing happens to them.







you all.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

The street races by my house are done in the industrial center around 2am. They have people at both ends of the track with radios to communicate to the flag man about cops and oncoming traffic. Every thing is done in a professional manner.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

what the f**k is the 2year old doing on the freeway? what the f**k is the 2year old doing on the strip at 2AM playing. Its natural selection at its best let them kill each other and the ppl watching thats the risk you take.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marcc420 said:


> what the f**k is the 2year old doing on the freeway? what the f**k is the 2year old doing on the strip at 2AM playing. Its natural selection at its best let them kill each other and the ppl watching thats the risk you take.


 the freeway? go f*ck your self. next time read my post you bitch stick.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

wouldint be mutch of a race if evry one had to slow down for the speed bumps. whens the last time a little kid got hit and killed during a street race in a 25mph zone please do tell....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Sweet car 74Ray.

Yet another thread closed because of bashing...


----------

